# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  رسالة سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام إلى بنى إسرائيل

## السعيد شويل

رسالة سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام إلى بنى إسرائيل
******************************  ******************************  ******************************  **********************
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ............

نذرت امرأة عمران ( أو زوجة عمران ) أن يكون حملها ومافى بطنها محرراً لله فتقبل الله نذرها واستجاب الله دعاءها وولدت بالسيدة مريم عليها السلام .. 
أعاذتها بالله هى وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم ..  { إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّراً فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ فَلَمَّا 
وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنثَى وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنثَى وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وِإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ } .
..
اختلف أولياؤها واختصموا فى كفالتها واقترعوا أيهم أحق وأولى بها .. كفلها سيدنا زكريا عليه السلام .. 
يقول عز وجل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
{ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ إِلَيكَ وَمَا كُنتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُون أَقْلاَمَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا كُنتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ } ..
...
اتخذت السيدة مريم محراباً لعبادة الله وكانت من القانتين الحامدين والراكعين الساجدين ..
أنبتها الله نباتاً حسناً ويسر لها رزقها وكلما دخل عليها سيدنا زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقا فيسألها عنه فتقول له هو من عند الله .. 
أتتها الملائكة فى محرابها .. وقاموا ببشارتها بأن الله قد اصطفاها .. وطهرها .. واصطفاها من بين نساء العالمين ..
{ وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ . وَطَهَّرَكِ . وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاء الْعَالَمِينَ } ..
.
اصطفاها الله : بأن اختارها سبحانه من بين خلقه وعبيده لكى تحمل بنبى الله المسيح عيسى عليه السلام
وطهرها الله : فى حملها بأن تحمل ( دون ذكر ) استثناءً ودوناً عن نساء العالمين ..
واصطفاها الله : بأن هذا الحمل يخرج عن قوانين ونواميس الحياة ولا يخضع لنظام الأجنّة المعهودة بين البشر لما قدره الله وقضاه أن تكون 
هى والمسيح آية ومعجزة إلى بنى إسرائيل وآية ومعجزة إلى كافة الناس والخلق أجمعين .. 
{ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ } ..
...
تضرعت السيدة مريم وابتهلت إلى الله متسائلة حزينة ومتعجبة متحسرة وقالت مما يختلجها وينتابها وكأنها تكلم نفسها : 
{ قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيّاً } .
أخبرتها الملائكة ألا تأسى ولاتحزن لما قدره الله وقضاه .. وأخبروها بأن المسيح عيسى سوف يكلم
الناس وهو فى مهده وصباه .. وسوف يكون وجيهاً فى الدنيا والآخرة .. وسيعلمه الله الكتاب والحكمة والإنجيل والتوراة .. 
وسيكون من المقربين عند الله .. وسوف يبعثه الله نبياً ورسولاً إلى بنى إسرائيل ..
.
امتثلت السيدة مريم لأمر وحكم الله ..
جاءها النفخ من روح الله .. وأدركت حملها .. فاتخذت مكاناً بعيداً نائياً قصياً شرقياً تحتجب فيه عن الناس..
جاءها المخاض .. كتمت ما تشعر به من أسى وحزن ومرارة وطلبت الموت وتمنّت أنْ ياليتها لم تكن على هذه الأرض والحياة ..
{ فَأَجَاءهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتنِي مِت قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنت نَسْياً مَّنسِيّاً }  .
...
ولدت السيدة مريم ابنة عمران بسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ..
جعل الله تحتها سريا وأوحى الله إليها أن تهز بجذع النخلة وسوف يتساقط عليها رطباً جنيا ..
أتت إلى القوم تحمل ولدها وقد أمرها الله إن رأت بشراً وتكلم معها بأن تصمت عن الكلام وتُشِر إليه .. سألها القوم فأشارت إليه .. 
فقالوا لها كيف نكلم رضيعاً مازال فى مهده وصباه .. فأنطقه الله ..{ قَالَ إِني عَبْدُ اللَّه } ..
{ فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيّاً .. قَالَ إِني عَبْدُ اللَّهِ .. آتانِيَ الْكِتابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنت وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ 
مَا دُمْت حَيّاً وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَتي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّاراً شَقِيّاً وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدت وَيَوْمَ أَمُوت وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً } .
.
من القوم : من كانت لهم عقول وأبصار وأعين آذان .. أيقنوا أن حمل السيدة مريم بسيدنا عيسى آية ومعجزة من الله .
ومنهم : من جثت الظلمة على أبصارهم وران الجهل على عقولهم .. فعموا وصموا وكذبوا بما رأوا وسمعوا ..
لعنهم الله .. رموا السيدة مريم بالإفك والباطل والبهتان .. كان قولهم لها أثيم وبهتانهم عليها عظيم ..
{ وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَاناً عَظِيماً } .
{ فَأَتتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَامَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئت شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً يَا أُخْت هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّاً }
...
بعث الله سيدنا عيسى نبياً ورسولاً  إلى قوم بنى إسرائيل من " اليهود " وأمره ببلاغ دعوته ورسالته ..
دعاهم نبى الله إلى الإيمان بوحدانية الله وحذرهم من الكفر والشرك بالله ..
{ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ } .
بيّن لهم ما أنزل الله عليه فى الإنجيل وما شرعه فيه من تعاليم وأحكام وحكمة وبيان ..
أخبرهم أن آيات الإنجيل قد نزلت مصدقةً لما معهم ومبينة ومكملةً لما نزل عليهم فى الصحف والألواح والتوراة .. 
{ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُم بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ } .
أظهر لهم ما أحله الله لهم من الطيبات مما كان محرّماً عليهم من أكل كل ذى ظفر ومن شحوم البقر والغنم إلا ماحملت ظهورهما وما حملت حواياها 
وما اختلط بعظمهما .. وحثهم على تقوى الله للنجاة من عذاب الله وكشف لهم ما يتفرقون فيه وما هم فيه يختلفون ..
{ وَلَمَّا جَاء عِيسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالَ قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَلِأُبَيِّنَ لَكُم بَعْضَ الَّذِي تَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ } .
بشرهم بالنبى المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وبأنه سوف يأتى من بعده بآخر دين من الأديان .
{ وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ 
فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَٰذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ } .
...
آمنت منهم طائفة .. وكفرت طائفة ..
من آمن منهم هم : الحواريون .. صدقوه ونصروه وآمنوا بما أنزل الله عليه فى الإنجيل .. وهؤلاء هم ( النصارى ) .. 
آزروه وكانوا له أتباعاً وأعواناً وأنصارا ..
...
والطائفة الأخرى من اليهود : عاندوا وتكبروا ولم يؤمنوا ..
كذبوا نبى الله وضاقوا بدعوته .. وأنكروه وجحدوه وفى صحفهم وألواحهم قد جاءت بشارته ..
أتاهم نبى الله بآيات ومعجزات من الله : فأحيا لهم من كان ميْتاً .. وصوّر من الطين كهيئة الطير ونفخ فيه فصار طيراً .. وأبرأ  لهم الأعمى فأصبح بصيراً .. 
وشفى الأبرص فعاد معافاً سليماً .. وأخبرهم بما يأكلون فى بيوتهم ومايدخرون ..
{ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ 
إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ } .
.
حاجوه وجادلوه .. واتهموه بالسحر فيما جاءهم به من آيات ومعجزات ..
ودأبوا على تشكيك أقرانهم من الحواريين النصارى فى إيمانهم بوحدانية الله وفى التصديق بما أنزل الله .
...
طلب الحواريون من المسيح عيسى أن يدعو الله لهم أن ينزل إليهم مائدة من السماء ..
حثهم نبى الله بأن يكونوا مؤمنين بالله حق الإيمان فقالوا يانبى الله نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا وأن نوقن بدعوتك وصِدق رسالتك .. 
فدعا الله لهم واستجاب الله لدعاه وأنزل إليهم مائدة من السماء كانت لهم عيداً وآية من الله .. 
وأوحى إليهم بأن من يكفر منهم من بعد نزولها فسوف يعذبه الله عذاباً لايعذبه أحداً من العالمين ..
{ إِذْ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَن يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَآئِدَةً مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ قَالُواْ نُرِيدُ أَن نَّأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا 
وَنَعْلَمَ أَن قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنزِلْ عَلَيْنَا مَآئِدَةً مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيداً لِّأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا وَآيَةً مِّنكَ 
وَارْزُقْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ قَالَ اللّهُ إِنِّي مُنَزِّلُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ فَمَن يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ مِنكُمْ فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَاباً لاَّ أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَداً مِّنَ الْعَالَمِينَ } .
...
أصر اليهود على جحودهم للمسيح فى دعوته والتكذيب برسالته وإنكار ما أنزل الله عليه فى الإنجيل .. 
وأضمروا له الكيد والشر والعداوة وعقدوا النية والعزم على قتله كما قتلوا أنبياء الله من قبله ..
توجهوا إليه عند الربوة على سفح جبل الزيتون فألقى الله شبهه على بعض منهم فأخذوه وقتلوه وصلبوه .. 
{ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ } ..
.
وأيقن الحواريون بأن الله قد توفى نبيه وطهره من كيدهم ورجسهم ورفعه من بينهم إلى السماء ..
وانتشروا بين القبائل ومختلف البلاد والبلدان يبلغونهم رسالة نبيهم ويحذرونهم من إفك اليهود وكذبهم .. 
ظلوا له أتباعاً وأنصاراً فأيدهم الله على أعدائهم وجعلهم عليهم ظاهرين .. يقول رب العالمين :
{ فَآَمَنَت طَّائِفَةٌ مِّن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَت طَّائِفَةٌ فَأَيَّدْنَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا عَلَى عَدُوِّهِمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا ظَاهِرِينَ }
...
مضى الزمان ..
اختلق اليهود الأضاليل لتبرير ما أضمروه لنبى الله وما ظنوا أنهم قد فعلوه به ( من القتل والصلب ) ..
وزعموا كذباً وافتراءً أن رب العالمين قد نزل إليهم وأنه سبحانه أنزل ابنه المسيح لكى يقتل ويصلب فداء وتضحية منه 
بحجة التكفيرعن خطيئة أبينا آدم وخطايا البشرية ..
.
ظل الحواريون زمناً يسيراً على ثباتهم ويقينهم وتوحيدهم لله .. ثم أقروا بزعم اليهود وكذبهم ..
وبعد أن كانوا متيقنين مؤمنين بأن الله توفى نبيه وطهره من كيد اليهود ورجسهم ورفعه من بينهم إلى السماء : ران الجهل على عقولهم 
وقست قلوبهم ونسوا رسالة أنبيائهم ووصايا آبائهم .. فضلوا وأضلوا ..
*****
مرت العصور والقرون والأزمان ..
أصبحت مختلف أطياف البشرية " عرباً وعجماً " يغطون فى جهل وجاهلية .. لايؤمنون ولايوقنون بالوحدانية .. 
( أهل مكة وماحولها من بلاد وأهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى وكذلك المجوس والصابئين )
كانوا يعجون بالكفر والشرك والضلال ويزخرون بالجهل والفوضى والإنحلال والإنحراف ويقترفون البغى والظلم والجور والإضطهاد .. 
" عصر الجاهلية " ..
...
بلغ دين الله أجله المعلوم عند الله . وبلغت رسالة الإسلام موعدها المحتوم فى علم الله . وحُقّ نزول كتاب الله .. 
بعث الله نبيه ومصطفاه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
.
بعثه الله بدين الإسلام آخر الرسالات والأديان وأمره أن ينذر به كافة الناس وكل العالمين ..
{ قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعاً }  ..
أمره الله أن ينذر به الغافلين . والكفار والمشركين . والمجوس والصابئين . وأهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى ..
يقول جل شأنه : { لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ } .
{ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ عَلَى فَتْرَةٍ مِّنَ الرُّسُلِ أَن تَقُولُواْ مَا جَاءنَا مِن بَشِيرٍ وَلاَ نَذِيرٍ } 
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .......
******************************  ******************************  ******************************  ******************************  *******
سعيد شويل

----------

